# of Beren and Luthien



## Wynston (Jan 9, 2003)

I just finished reading this portion of the Sil. Now, I don't know if there are better stories in there still, but I can honestly say that this is one of the best stories I've ever read. Anywhere. Period. It has everything, Love, Romance, Action, Adventure, Courage, Heartbreak, it makes you cheer, cry, etc. It was just awesome. Wow. I just had to post my thoughts on it since I was so blown away.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 9, 2003)

It is an excellent tale, I was most moved by the song between Finrod and Sauron, and most of all by Beren's song of Luthien. What did you think of it? The part that really gets me is the second half of the song.

"Though all to ruin fell the world
and were dissolved and backwards hurled
unmade into the old abyss,
yet were it's making good, for this-
the dusk, the dawn, the earth, the sea-
that Luthien for a time should be."

How can a mortal say that? It's amazing, I've never heard anyone say something like that about another person.

You're in for a treat with the next chapter too.

PS: Another part that really gets me is what is said of Melian when she next meets Luthien.


----------



## Wynston (Jan 9, 2003)

I really liked Beren's song of Luthien better than the Finrod/Sauron one. Another part that got me misty eyed is at the end of the chapter, before they are both brought back, where it talks about how Beren is brought back to Doriath with Huan laid next to him. Its just so sad. And I did start reading the next chapter already. Wow! Actually I keep saying that about the Sil as I keep reading it. What a great book.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nóm _
> *It is an excellent tale, I was most moved by the song between Finrod and Sauron, and most of all by Beren's song of Luthien. What did you think of it? The part that really gets me is the second half of the song.
> *


Wow I can't believe somebody likes different chapter,not Of Beren and Luthien!
It is interesting chapter but at the moment I think I like more 
Of Nirnaeth Arnoediad


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Jan 12, 2003)

I like both of the tales but it cannot be compared to the deepest of tragedies, "Narn î hin Húrin", Of Húrin and his children... It is a story that cna in my mind, only be compared to the Iliad because nothing ahve had such an impact upon me as the sorrow of Húrin or the grief and wrath of Achillevs at his beloved friends death, such a sadness beyond the borders of the world. They are tales of valour, fear, death, despair and most of all, love, love between family, kindred and friedns. The most touching scene is when Húrin comes to Morwen at their childrens mound and she dies beside him respectively when Polydoros comes and tells him that his beloved friend, so strong and valiant had fallen before the divine Foibos and the warriorslöayer Hector! He then throws himself on the ground screams in despair and regret and tosses ash from the fire and dirt in his face because he did not draw out and save his friend in his need, rejects all his plans of sailing home living a peaceful and long life and chooses to live shortly but avenge his friend. Two samples of love adn grief that no now living writer could possibly dream to achieve.

Húrin Thalion


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 26, 2003)

If you like the tale of in the Sim. you definetly should read the Lay of Leithian. It is written beautifully. Also the Lay of the Children of Hurin is a good story too. Both are in The Lays of Beleriand and they are a little more in depth than in the Sim.


----------



## Lasgalen (Jan 26, 2003)

I, too, really liked the story of Beren and Luthien. So much emotion! I have read The Sil before. Reading it again, I am catching allusions to the story of Beren and Luthien that I missed first time around.

-Lasgalen


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jan 26, 2003)

I doubt there are many people who dislike this excellent story.
For me, as for everyone else, this is a tale of joy and sorrow.

The end is especially poignant:



> This doom she chose, forsaking the Blessed Realm, and putting aside all claim to kinship with those that dwell there; that thus whatever grief might lie in wait, the fates of Beren and Lъthien might be joined, and their paths lead together beyond the confines of the world. So it was that alone of the Eldalië she has died indeed, and left the world long ago. Yet in her choice the Two Kindreds have been joined; and she is the forerunner of many in whom the Eldar see yet, thought all the world is changed, _the likeness of Lúthien the beloved, whom they have lost._


----------

